

Review: The Anorexic Startup by Mike Frankel - marathe
http://webdev360.com/book-review-the-anorexic-startup-by-mike-frankel-42012.html

======
DanBC
You have the right to use whatever word you like. You have the right to use
offensive words. You have hundreds of thousands of words to chose from.

"Anorexic" is an odd choice. Dealing with this purely from a linguistic point
of view, and ignoring the "you might offend a few people" point of view, there
are some unfortunate connotations.

Anorexia is a serious mental health problem. "The mentally ill start-up"?

Anorexia is, when we adjust for age etc, the most lethal mental health
problem. About 1 in 5 anorexics die from it. "The at risk of death start-up"?

Anorexia in its severe forms is very distracting for the person. It takes a
lot of effort to avoid eating; it takes a lot of concentration to count
calories; it takes a lot of effort to 'body check' before you leave the house.
"The distracted start-up"?

Anorexia leaves the person weak, susceptible to illness, and unable to do
much. "The frail start-up"?

There are better words for "ultra lean".

